# vermiculite mixture for ball python eggs! HELP



## SnakeGeezer (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, 

I was wondering what is the ratio for mixing the vermiculite and what litre tubs are needed for the vermiculite and water to be in. If you weigh it how many grams of vermiculite and how many grams or litres of water you will need.

Thanks


----------



## Andrew.B. (Dec 14, 2010)

its a 1:1 ratio on weight : victory:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep, it should clump together but not drip. 

Laying box size - go by the size of your female. She should be able to get in it comfortably. Depending on how many eggs a 5, or 9 L rub will be big enough for your incubator box.


----------

